
Tim Sweeney on Apple revenue cut, competitive practices: 'absolutely abhorrent' - aspenmayer
https://www.protocol.com/epic-games-ceo-blasts-apple
======
aspenmayer
Apple has no excuse not to allow sideloading. None except profits for Apple.
It's anti-consumer, and anti-right-to-repair.

>> _So if you were on the committee tomorrow and got to ask a question of the
CEOs, what question would you want to ask? Maybe start with what you would ask
Tim Cook if you had the chance._

> The thing I would want to drill into is the question of Apple's big excuse.

> The big excuse Apple uses for why they lock everything down and demand
> everybody uses their services is that they're protecting user security. I
> think tearing that apart is the most critical part of the argument to open
> up platforms. iOS devices are secure because Apple has the best operating
> system kernel team in the world. They built the most secure operating system
> you can buy, and they have the best security layer, the permissions-based
> security that enables users to decide whether an app can access your camera
> or your microphones.

> I think really drilling into and establishing that Apple's decisions are
> just business policies motivated by money and are not security decisions is
> essential. Apple can't say that "it's insecure if Fortnite accepts payments
> because it'll steal your credit card!" They can't say that it's OK for Nike
> to take your payment directly, but Epic can't because they're making a game
> and Nike is making a physical product.

> I think teasing out the contradictions in Apple's public position versus the
> actual technical truth is really critical. As a programmer, nothing
> frustrates me more than seeing bad policy attributed to technical necessity
> when it's very clearly not.

>> _What would you ask Sundar Pichai?_

> Oh, I'd ask him, "Hey buddy, why don't you open the platform up completely?"
> Android is a semi-open platform. If it were an open platform, it'd be the
> best platform in the world if you could install apps without obstruction
> from third-party sources, if other stores could really compete with the same
> quality of Google Play. Why not just go all the way?

